# Tivo Bolt - how to *stop* Multi-Room-Streaming?



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

So, I've had TiVos for so long - Series 2, Premiere, and I've had two Bolts for a couple years now.
Rarely use the MRS feature - but I've either forgotten how to revert back to the "My Shows" on the local Bolt, once I've selected the remote device?

It's not the network - both (TV Room & Bedroom) are ethernet connected. Both include the other device in My Shows\Devices\
(I'd rolled back the newer Bolt to the 'sane' experience)

The thing is - I can see & watch the My Shows list from the other device, but how do you switch back to the local My Shows? (I would expect the devices list to include "This Tivo" or something similar? But the only choice is the other device!)

I've looked for buttons on the remote, there must be a less obvious way to do this?

The only thing that's worked is to disconnect either Bolt from ethernet. That's less convenient than it should be though.

Any help is appreciated - I expect this will be embarrassingly simple?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Exit the menu and go to "My Shows" the default will be the local Tivo, at the bottom of the list of shows are the other units, provided you're talking about TE3.
The same basic idea is used on TE4 but it's more looking at My Shows vs Devices (paraphrasing)


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

Thank you for the response! Unfortunately though, I've done that (on each Bolt), and the list of My Shows remains the list from the other room/Bolt. The only way i've switched back to the local device's My Shows list was to unplug the ethernet from either Bolt. When I do that, the "my Shows" becomes local ahain.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You just hit the TiVo button a couple times. Or keep hitting 'Back' until it has no effect, then go back into My Shows.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

non-sequitur said:


> Thank you for the response! Unfortunately though, I've done that (on each Bolt), and the list of My Shows remains the list from the other room/Bolt. The only way i've switched back to the local device's My Shows list was to unplug the ethernet from either Bolt. When I do that, the "my Shows" becomes local ahain.


Yeah, that's not how it works, and you need to be specific on if you're in TE3 or TE4 (old os or new os) for people to help, TE3 is blue based, and Te4/Hydra is black based.


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

diane- That's what I thought - there should be a sensible obvious way to revert back. The instructions on TiVo website show how to connect to another device, but it ends there. So, it must be obvious - but not on mine? (at least not lately - I've used it in the past, but seldom.)

My Bolt:
Series6
S/W Version 20.74b.C3-USC-11-849

When I navigate to devices, the only item on the list is the other device. 

From the TVRoom Bolt, it shows a little white Bolt icon, and "Bedroom (box)"

-seems like there would be another choice in the list? - to select "this TiVo" or "TVRoom (box)"?
also, clicking the yellow "A" button for options doesn't lead to a solution either.

- I appreciate your help!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

non-sequitur said:


> diane- That's what I thought - there should be a sensible obvious way to revert back. The instructions on TiVo website show how to connect to another device, but it ends there. So, it must be obvious - but not on mine? (at least not lately - I've used it in the past, but seldom.)
> 
> My Bolt:
> Series6
> ...


what happens if you keep hitting the "back" button?

do you have any shows recorded on the device you are controlling (ie, the TVRoom Bolt)? IIRC, if you have no shows recorded, it will only show the other device on the My Shows list.


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

Back button has no effect - doesn't do anything.

TVRoom drive is full with so many shows, but the Bedroom has at least 20 hours of shows.


----------



## jgolden (Feb 17, 2003)

non-sequitur said:


> When I navigate to devices, the only item on the list is the other device.


Devices only lists other Tivo's on your network by design. 
Hit the Tivo button and then My Shows will show that Tivo's Shows.


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

I've tried that, of course. Many times. I mean, there is no other way for me to use TiVo w/o pressing the TiVo button, let alone having over and over attempted to solve this problem.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

non-sequitur said:


> Back button has no effect - doesn't do anything.
> 
> TVRoom drive is full with so many shows, but the Bedroom has at least 20 hours of shows.


The TVRoom drive is 100% full?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Reviewing the images in the quoted post below, which image matches the UI appearance of your BOLT? (to determine which software version you're running)



Dan203 said:


> TE3 looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 46079
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

non-sequitur said:


> When I navigate to devices, the only item on the list is the other device.


"Devices" is the sub-section of My Shows used to see content on *other* TiVo DVRs on your network/LAN, but it just displays an icon for each remote DVR.

The "All" section of My Shows should show the local DVR's content. (Though exactly what that screen looks like depends on the software/UI version you're running, TE3 vs TE4, per prior post.)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

non-sequitur said:


> diane- That's what I thought - there should be a sensible obvious way to revert back. The instructions on TiVo website show how to connect to another device, but it ends there. So, it must be obvious - but not on mine? (at least not lately - I've used it in the past, but seldom.)
> 
> My Bolt:
> Series6
> ...


20.74 is TE3 as long as that's accurate.
It's as simple as press the Tivo button, go to My Shows, everything listed is local, at the bottom you'll see the other devices and pressing them will show you the content in those devices, and in TE3 the left arrow will go back.

The fact that you say you see "devices" suggests you're either not on TE3, or you're not getting to that menu the usual way.


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

pfiagra said:


> The TVRoom drive is 100% full?


Yes - it's a Bolt HD, and according to the system information - it said "drive full" when I was poking around trying to find a solution to my problem. I've got suggestions on, and a ton of it is that.


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Reviewing the images in the quoted post below, which image matches the UI appearance of your BOLT? (to determine which software version you're running)


 I thought having given the software info above answered that? - Here it is again:

S/W Version 20.74b.C3-USC-11-849

It's TE3


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

dianebrat said:


> 20.74 is TE3 as long as that's accurate.
> It's as simple as press the Tivo button, go to My Shows, everything listed is local, at the bottom you'll see the other devices and pressing them will show you the content in those devices, and in TE3 the left arrow will go back.
> 
> The fact that you say you see "devices" suggests you're either not on TE3, or you're not getting to that menu the usual way.


Thanks - It's definitely TE3. It definitely says "devices". the left arrow, 'back', TiVo, none of those causes My Shows to list the local content. Only unplugging the ethernet cable - form either box.

Is my f/w the latest? (for TE3?)


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

non-sequitur said:


> Yes - it's a Bolt HD, and according to the system information - it said "drive full" when I was poking around trying to find a solution to my problem. I've got suggestions on, and a ton of it is that.


I don't know for certain, but I believe others here have reported problems when their dvr was 100% full. Perhaps that's why you're having this weird error.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

From the Left column if you are on Devices you need to go back up to All.


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

pfiagra said:


> I don't know for certain, but I believe others here have reported problems when their dvr was 100% full. Perhaps that's why you're having this weird error.


Huh - I just assumed that the automatic deletion of suggestions & even deliberately recorded content would be configured to preserve the os's ability to operate. Old shows & suggestions seem to disappear without intervention - I didn't think I'd need to do any maintenance. I don't permanently save many programs - maybe 6 hours of shows?
-I mean, I didn't even know it was "drive full" without foraging around and checking the system status. Wouldn't there be a warning message at some point?

I'll (after work) delete stuff & try again.
-Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

yesno said:


> From the Left column if you are on Devices you need to go back up to All.


Yeah - I know. I did. That's how I know I'm still looking at the shows from the other Bolt.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

non-sequitur said:


> Huh - I just assumed that the automatic deletion of suggestions & even deliberately recorded content would be configured to preserve the os's ability to operate. Old shows & suggestions seem to disappear without intervention - I didn't think I'd need to do any maintenance. I don't permanently save many programs - maybe 6 hours of shows?
> -I mean, I didn't even know it was "drive full" without foraging around and checking the system status. Wouldn't there be a warning message at some point?
> 
> I'll (after work) delete stuff & try again.
> -Thanks for the suggestion!


How are you planning to delete stuff if you can't access the My Shows list on the local DVR?


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

pfiagra said:


> How are you planning to delete stuff if you can't access the My Shows list on the local DVR?


I can revert back to the local My Shows by unplugging the ethernet cable for a 20-30 seconds. The os can't access the remote box, and thankfully reverts back to the local repository.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

non-sequitur said:


> Yes - it's a Bolt HD, and according to the system information - it said "drive full" when I was poking around trying to find a solution to my problem. I've got suggestions on, and a ton of it is that.


It's not suggestions, suggestions are not counted in capacity, 100% full listed on the top of the shows list is probably the cause of all your issues, you need to clear out space.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

non-sequitur said:


> Yes - it's a Bolt HD, and according to the system information - it said "drive full" when I was poking around trying to find a solution to my problem. I've got suggestions on, and a ton of it is that.


There isn't a Bolt model called "Bolt HD" which is why we're suspect of your version number reporting, but as stated previously that 100% full drive is probably the root of all your issues.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Shouldn't the Recently Deleted Programs folder be empty when the drive is full?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Shouldn't the Recently Deleted Programs folder be empty when the drive is full?


Suggestions will also keep Recently Deleted empty on TE3 if you have Suggestions turned on, deletions only last a few minutes after they're deleted.


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

dianebrat said:


> There isn't a Bolt model called "Bolt HD" which is why we're suspect of your version number reporting, but as stated previously that 100% full drive is probably the root of all your issues.


My bad - I recalled having seen 'HD' in the 'help' section of the system menu. plz understand, I don't see the model name very often, and was not focused on that detail. It's white and wavy. Unlike the 3 older black TiVos piled in my spare room gathering dust.

I'm sitting down w/my wife later tonight to delete stuff we'll never watch again....

Thanks Diane!


----------



## non-sequitur (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks Dianebrat - and everyone who had suggestions -I sincerely appreciate the help from everyone.

-It worked! I'm not sure why - I thought only old Windows OS weren't self-aware enough to maintain adequate free space to stay healthy? Nothing is as simple as it appears though - what with behind the scenes schedule program data, defragging, load levelling, capacity decay, garbage collection, etc. - things happen?
I was able to quickly get it down to 87% (I didn't even know I had 'bookmarks' for a couple web-based programs, although the bookmarks probably didn't take up much space). Now, it works fine! - when I get up to My Shows - it's once again the 'local' My Shows!

Thanks again - I'll try to ay more attention to the "% Full" detail - I had never really noticed it before. I did notice "full drive" in the help/system info menu.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hows he gonna delete stuff when he cant access the "my shows" on that box?? Maybe go to his other box and hit "devices"? EDIT: it seems I may have gotten the boxes confused. Good to see all is well.


----------

